# ***OFFICIAL*** Bellator 118 Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

-*Main Card-*

Rafael Silva vs. Joe Warren (Bantamweight Title Fight)
Andrey Koreshkov vs. Sam Oropeza (Welterweight Torunament Semi-Final)
Marcos Galvao vs. Thomas Vasquez
Liam Mcgreary vs. Mike Mucitelli

*-Preliminary Card-*

Gemiyale Adkins vs. Dante Rivera
Jesus Martinez vs. Ryan Contaldi
Joe Pingitore vs. Darrion Caldwell
Jay Haas vs. Lester Caslow
Julian Lane vs. Anthony Morrison​


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Card lost a lot of interest from me with Dantas out.

Silva is the best replacement obviously and he could very well spoil Bellator's plans to get a belt around Warren.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree, was really looking forward to Dantas getting in there.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think Liva vs Warren is a more competitive match in the long run. We'll see.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree, was really looking forward to Dantas getting in there.


I wanted to see if he could top his dance celebration.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Silva missed weight. He's still fighting, but is no longer eligible for the belt.

Oropeza also missed weight and is being replaced by Justin Baesman.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Liam McGeary-Mike Mucitelli should be an interesting fight, both undefeated with alot of 1st round wins.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Andrey Koreshkov looks great. Savage KO!

Right now you could argue Liam McGeary is the UK's 2nd best prospect behind Mcgregor. Dynamite in his hands, a great build for 205 and a tricky guard. Certainly more versatile than Manuwa for my money.


----------

